# First fish on my own fly



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I had tied up my first 2 homemade flies and wanted to give them a chuck before the front pulls through. I went to the pond in St Lucie West by the courthouse. It was really breezy so I walked around the far side and sure enough my son calls me up to say I have to pick up my youngest at school. I tossed it a few more times and got a big hit. It made 2 big jumps and pulled hard. Lots of fun. It was about 3 1/2lbs on the springy scale on the gripper. The date thing is screwed up on the camera.
;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Niceeeeee bass!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Sweet!! [smiley=1-beer.gif] Let the tying obsession begin... 

What kind of fly was it? All I can see in the pic is a green blob, which may just be the grass. ;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

You've spoiled yourself catching a first bass that size on your own fly. Or maybe you've given the location of a lake that you should have kept to yourself.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> Sweet!! [smiley=1-beer.gif] Let the tying obsession begin...
> 
> What kind of fly was it? All I can see in the pic is a green blob, which may just be the grass.  ;D


I wanted to try something real simple and used some tan craft fur for the top and some pink maribu for the belly, I made use of some of the Christmas tree halographic tinsel by adding 3 strand of the gold in as a streamer, medium red dumbell eys and pink thread to tie it up. It wasn't real pretty but it must have looked like a tatey snack!
The green was indeed a bunch of slime!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> You've spoiled yourself catching a first bass that size on your own fly. Or maybe you've given the location of a lake that you should have kept to yourself.


Never one to keep secrets like that. I am a big believer in that Kharma thing!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

[smiley=moon.gif] That is all.



Nice fish Jeff! We have to take a river trip soon.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I am hoping the weather will improve enuff to get out Sunday or Monday. Thinking maybe north of Jensen or Ft Pierce. Whatcha think?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That is a possibility. I'm not sure of my plans on Sun, may be helping a friend work on his boat. I'll give you a call to let you know for sure. Again, good job on das bass! Haven't caught one in years.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Feels GREAT don't it!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

yup!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> yup!


Just wait till you get your first crack at a monster fish! Everything you've learned will get thrown out the window. Your cast will go to goo, you'll be more nervous than your first time in the sack! But it'll feel even better. Heck, if you can work through all of that...and land the fish. Man, It'll have your knees shaking like a withdrawn crackhead! lol


----------

